# SRRV Police check



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi folks, I'm a 65-year-old American currently living in Puerto Galera, Oriental Mindoro. I want to apply for the SRRV, but one of the requirements is a police check from my home. How can I do that without going back to the states? Is there a workaround? Any ideas? 

Original valid Police Clearance from country of origin, and an additional NBI Clearance, if applicant has stayed in the Philippines for over 30 days from last date of entry;


----------



## bibingka (Jul 15, 2019)

I think you can request that document at your embassy?

Try to email them


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

You can apply for a criminal history check from the the FBI online. They will send you the results electronically. You can get the required fingerprints from the NBI when you get that clearance. You will then need to get an apostle certificate from the Philippines DFA to certify the document. I also remember needing to get something notarized at the US embassy as well (maybe the printed background check). Below is the FBI link. I would recommend reaching out to the PRA, they are generally pretty good at guiding you through the bureaucracy. 









Rap Sheets (Identity History Summary Checks) | Federal Bureau of Investigation


For a fee, a request can be made to the FBI for your Identity History Summary—often referred to as a criminal history record or a rap sheet.




www.fbi.gov


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Nate5182 said:


> You can apply for a criminal history check from the the FBI online. They will send you the results electronically. You can get the required fingerprints from the NBI when you get that clearance. You will then need to get an apostle certificate from the Philippines DFA to certify the document. I also remember needing to get something notarized at the US embassy as well (maybe the printed background check). Below is the FBI link. I would recommend reaching out to the PRA, they are generally pretty good at guiding you through the bureaucracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRA? DFA?


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

PRA is the Philippines Retirment Athority. They are the department that offers the SRRV.

DFA is the Department of Foreign Affairs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

kenslvr said:


> Hi folks, I'm a 65-year-old American currently living in Puerto Galera, Oriental Mindoro. I want to apply for the SRRV, but one of the requirements is a police check from my home. How can I do that without going back to the states? Is there a workaround? Any ideas?
> 
> Original valid Police Clearance from country of origin, and an additional NBI Clearance, if applicant has stayed in the Philippines for over 30 days from last date of entry;


After living here I think for 6 months you can just get an NBI clearance if I'm not mistaken. 

The name of the document is incorrectly labeled by the PBI, all they need is a Police Records Print out, the reason it's for Immigration and you get that from the Sheriff of your hometown or if another country it's just a Police Record print out and if you've been moving around a Police records print out from the last place you have been living for two years, the cost is from $10 - $20 USD or somewhere around that amount. 

Here are some more links to this very same issue:

NBI clearance

NBI clearance for 13a Link

Another link

Another link 2

Another link 3

Another link 4

Another link 5


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

One of our Expats said it's not required if you lived here over 6 months, here's the link to that thread:

Police record check not needed after 6 months living in the Philippines

I have a friend I served with in the Navy his first name is Paul, that also retired to Puerto Galera he's a Scuba instructor and also Dive Master at one of the spots along the coast. He was going for the SRRV that's used for Military members.


----------

